# Closing The Slide Out When It Rains



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

A quick question. Did anyone ever had a problem with water leaking inside when it rained and you had to leave so you puch the slide out for the queen bed back inside. We just bought our outback. Havent gone and picked it up yet. But this is my biggest fear with a slide out. My dealer assured us this wont happen. So Im just checking to see if this ever happen to anyone
thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think I followed the question







If the rear slide (or any of them) is out and it is raining, you will get some water inside dripping from the slide when you put it in. The gasket does a reasonable job of squeegeing some off. The amt of water is minimal. You could cover a couch or table if you think it will be a problem getting damp. A towel or two on the floor will work. Barely a problem.

If it is wet and not raining, some use a squeegee, some dry the slide off with a towel first

John


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

On John's mentioning about covering the couch, we carry a couple of old twin size sheets and cover the table and sofa with them before sliding the bed in. We also carry a short step ladder and a long handled brush to clean off the top before sliding it in.

No worries, just enjoy your new outback, a little water dripping on the floor or couch won't damage anything.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I've closed up in the rain a time or two, and have never noticed a problem. Just make sure when you pull the slide out at the begining of the weekend, the seals/gaskets are positioned correctly. They look like big windshield wipers, or squeegys, and sometimes will not fold out properly.

Tim


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I had no idea about this.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Happycampers,

We have never had a problem with water in that regard, and living here in the Pacific Nortwest, if anybody was going to, it would be us! I agree with the others about carrying a squeegee or two, and a small (4ft) step ladder. I have two long handle squeegees. one about 8" wide for the side slide, and one about 14" wide for the queen bed slide. Besides getting water off, it's a good way to get little twigs, leaves, pine cones, etc. off the slide, all of which could damage the seals when you retract the slides.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Always check the rear slide roof before you push it in. If it has some water on it, that is not a problem as the seal will wipe most of it off but you need to make sure there are not any sticks or a bunch of leave on the roof. These can get stuck in the seal and the roof will not be wiped off correctly.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

The way I understood the question it was does anyone have any water coming in the TT when it is raining out and the slide is out, and if so is it enough of a concern to push it in when you leave







.

If that is the case, as long as you dont have the TT too low in the front, then no it isnt a problem. Just keep the tongue a degree or two high so the water does not run to towards the seal.

Bill


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the good ideas. I will definetly buy a couple of squeeges so it will slide in properly.

This is the best website for people with outbacks. We will be signing the papers today for our 2007 outback 23rs.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

happycampers said:


> Thanks everyone for the good ideas. I will definetly buy a couple of squeeges so it will slide in properly.
> 
> This is the best website for people with outbacks. We will be signing the papers today for our 2007 outback 23rs.


Congrats on new camper! I know you will enjoy it. I don't know if the slide out awnings that automatically roll out and in with the slide will work on your model, but you might check into it. I have one on the 30rls slide and it works great to keep water and debris off the top of the slide.

Jim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> If it is wet and not raining, some use a squeegee, some dry the slide off with a towel first
> 
> John


And some have slide toppers.









But I never had a problem with water before I made the toppers. I did have to clean off debris and one time in the winter I had a half inch of ice on top of each slide. I had to bring the slides in and let the ice melt - that was a mess.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

I guess I have not had to pack up in the rain, I will have to get a squeegy.









Angelo


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm curious to know what you paid for your 07 23RS -- we are about to sign the papers on an 06 23RS on closeout...

Thanks,


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We keep ours out in the rain, although I do try to wipe it down prior to closing it.


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

SconnieJonny said:


> I'm curious to know what you paid for your 07 23RS -- we are about to sign the papers on an 06 23RS on closeout...
> 
> Thanks,


We are paying 23 900. plus taxes. For this price they are giving us a hitch, sway bars, bracket, sewer hose, reducer, 3 max air and are two tanks fill with propane. What are you paying for the 2006 23 rs?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

When I first got the OUTBACK...I had a leak problem with the queen slide. The problem was more or less just the screw adjustments on the supports. I dropped them down a little, and keep the trailer 'tongue high' and the water doesn't come in at all.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback....you're going to love it!

If you expect any rain during your trip, just tip the trailer a bit higher in the front so the water runs off the back.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We don't get water in the trailer if we push the queen bed in s l o w l y.

Ed


----------

